# iPod nano 5 gen suddenly unrecognized



## l1fel0ng (Dec 10, 2010)

and unrecognized by Windows 7 as well as by iTunes.
:-(
I finished listening to an audiobook, came into my study and uploaded another into iTunes, then plugged the iPod in to recharge and sync. the new book.
Nuthin'.
Zero activity.
And the battery symbol is completely empty - how, I have no idea: it wasn't anywhere _near_ empty when I started my book listening (and couldn't possibly have used up what was left).
Now I find that when I go into Services on my Win7 PC and find the Apple mobile device entry, it's stopped! - what's more, when I try to start it again, I get a message telling me that it started and then stopped, and that some services start and stop automatically if they aren't in use.
This is all totally sudden and totally foreign! - I have no idea what's going on.
Anyone who understands these Apple thinggies and is prepared to offer advice will be welcomed very enthusiastically by this old broad...
:-\


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about advice from somebody who doesn't understand the Apple thinggies and sometimes does "dumb" things? Sometime when I connect my iPod Touch it is not recognized because I apparently did not completely and securely connect the cable.  See if that might possible be the issue here.

OTOH, the unexpected dead battery is worrisome.


----------



## l1fel0ng (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank-you for taking the trouble to reply. I had believed no-one would.
However, as welcome as it is to see someone responding, I should perhaps have clarified that which, to me, seemed unnecessary: I have tried everything under the sun.
- I've checked the cable connection.
- I've tried a different (but equally professional/commercial Apple) cable.
- I done the holding down the top and the middle bits till I see the actual Apple, and then the middle and the lower bits.
- I've turned on and then off again the 'hold' switch.
These are all the attempts available to a mere tyro, and none has had the slightest effect.
I've given up, and bought (well, it's on its way to me) a SanDisk SansClip+ - a fraction of the cost, a fraction of the size and equally compatible with iTunes.


----------

